# Recovery after neutering



## www (Mar 17, 2009)

Our dog was neutered six days ago. He is recovering well but is getting restless with the cone and really wants to run around. How long do you have to keep the cone on and restrict his activity level? Our vet said 7 to 10 days so we will probably be conservative and do the full 10. Also, after the 10 days can he basically do any thing such as run, wrestle other dogs, lick his wound or do you have to ease him slowly back? Thanks


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, I guess every vet is different. Gunner never wore a cone. He probably did more than he should have the day after he was neutered. He acted like nothing was wrong and was full of energy. I couldn't stop him from running and jumping. We started off on short walks the first week then went back to his regular walks after about 10 days. He got his stitches out after 14 days and was good to go swimming, which he did. He never popped any of his stitches. I always made sure the incision was not red and always clean.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky just got neutered. He did not have to wear a cone. They told me no running, jumping etc (which barely happened) for 7 days. The stitches came out in 10 days. He was able to do anything from that time.


----------



## www (Mar 17, 2009)

*Glue*

My understanding is that our dog was glued back together. Not sure if that makes a difference in recovery?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

no cone for Noah...he was more of a danger with it to himself. They gave us a spray to stop him from licking...and told us to watch it.

We have tape of him killing the cone...I'll have to find that.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker wore one of the inflatable collars for about 5 days, but only when we could not watch him like a hawk. I would think at this point you can take his cone off, but you should look at the incision and make sure it has healed. I was surprised how quickly Tucker's healed.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our puppies were just neutered 3 weeks ago. They were back to themselves the day after. We took them on frequent short walks for the first few days but we caved after about 4 days and let them run...they were going crazy. We did keep them from playing too rough with each other however. They had dissolving stitches which have healed nicely......I figure a vet who tells us not to let our retrievers run for 14 days...has never had a retriever!!!!!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't use a cone with either of my dogs and had no problems. I checked their incisions daily and kept them quiet (as much as possible) for a few days but otherwise no problems. They also had the dissolving stitches.


----------



## carol23m (Jun 13, 2014)

My 10 1/2 month old boy was neutered 6 days ago, and he's driving us crazy!! He was back to normal 2 days later. Started running inside the house and jumping on the furniture by the 3rd day. We started taking him on gentle walks then, and he's pretty much back to normal on the walking schedule. 

He didn't wear a cone, and has not licked too much. He's healing nicely, but not being able to exercise him is making him, and us, crazy! :bowl:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine wore the comfy-cone when he was not supervised and also for sleeping at night. I was able to keep his activity lower, but could not stop the jumping onto our bed and couch. He had dissolving stitches but somehow popped a 'stitch' about day 3. He then got glued back together, and I must say, a very untidy too-large glob that stayed on him for weeks!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry was just recently neutered. He had to wear a combination of cones and inflatable collars for a full three weeks. He developed a couple of infections during the course of his recovery because he managed to maneuver around his first hard cone. Keeping a 26 month old golden quiet for three weeks was a challenge. We did a lot of training work to try to occupy his mind but still had to resort to anti anxiety meds to keep him quiet and away from the stitches.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

Reba was spayed Oct 30th,she never wore a come, did bring one home fron the vet, but she never really bothered her feet or her belly, her belly had disolving stitches inside and glue outside, he got her feet stitches out 7 daddy's after her surgery, she's 
all healed up, she was her usual nutty self too from about day 3 on


----------

